

This Custom Apple II Watch Is My New Favorite Thing - popper189
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/09/this-custom-apple-ii-watch-is-my-new-favorite-thing/

======
ChuckMcM
I just saw this on TC and it was really fun. I love the fake floppies.

